

Disruptive Innovation Explained [video] - joeblau
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qDrMAzCHFUU

======
SocksCanClose
great overview of his book "The Innovator's Dilemma"

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Innovator's_Dilemma](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Innovator's_Dilemma)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clayton_M._Christensen](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clayton_M._Christensen)

and at the end of the video is a great little vignette about how you drive
home the necessity of change in large organizations (Professor Christensen
demands to explain the theory, and not simply "what it means for Intel").

